# AKC RNC?



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Bumping up


----------



## ArkansasGold (Dec 7, 2017)

I don't have a dog that is qualified this time, but I think it will be loads of fun! Rocket qualified in 2020 and therefore also 2021 (COVID), but I had a conflict and didn't go.


----------



## DevWind (Nov 7, 2016)

ArkansasGold said:


> I don't have a dog that is qualified this time, but I think it will be loads of fun! Rocket qualified in 2020 and therefore also 2021 (COVID), but I had a conflict and didn't go.


We are going just for fun. It's our first invite to something like this. I don't count the obedience classic for our novice invite since everyone with 3 qualifying scores gets into it. I'm very lucky to live so close to the venue. It's like one of the only times it works out to my advantage. 

It will be a busy weekend for me. I'll be working at the NOC.


----------



## ArkansasGold (Dec 7, 2017)

What an amazing opportunity!


----------



## DevWind (Nov 7, 2016)

Well....we aren't going. We were waitlisted. Not enough people pulled and to be completely honest, I knew 14 people wouldn't change their minds or turn down the chance. That would have been almost 25% of the entries. We have a daytrip to Toledo in June planned though so it's all good!


----------

